

AWS EC2 soon to support multiple IP addresses per instance - DenisM
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=346962#346962

======
DenisM
This opens up possibility to host several SSL web sites (or services) per one
instance.

------
phasevar
Please make this a reality!

